# A white welcome to Pamiers!



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

From the bridge, there is a nice view over the boulevard and the canal looking south:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

With two ducks swimming in my direction:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

And looking north as well:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

More ducks can be seen coming from the other side:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

They belong to a sizable community that populates this stretch of the canal:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

I keep walking northwards:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Until the Cordeliers bell tower appears from behind some warehouses:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

As well as the convent it used to belong to, turned today into a Catholic school:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The sidewalk widens as I arrive to Esplanade de Milliane, the largest square in Pamiers:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

It’s still completely covered in snow, with Tour St Jean, the town’s tallest building, rising above it:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more, cat


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

On the other side of the canal is a row of houses accessed by a series of bridges:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Some of them quite large:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The latrines (outdoor toilets) of some houses can still be seen along the canal:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Few houses here have gardens in front of them, but there are a few bushes and a palm tree adding some greenery:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

And also a lawn lined with benches and plane trees:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The lawn extends until Pont de Milliane bridge:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

From where one enjoys this nice view of the canal:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

I cross the street, which is also lined with plane trees, under the watchful eye of the Cordeliers bell tower:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

And find myself on the esplanade:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more, cat


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

A series of terraces rises above the esplanade, leading to Pamiers' main cemetery:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Impressive views over the snow-covered expanse can be had from the northwest:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The south:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

And the southwest:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Several snowmen still stand here and there:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Which I saw being built the previous day by a group of kids:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

A small garden extends south of the esplanade, with a stream of water running through it:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

That flows down from the Sainte Natalene fountain, renowned for centuries as miraculous:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again, cat


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The fountain is situated on a point slightly raised above its surroundings:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

A flight of stairs starts next to it:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Leading even higher, to the St Jean cemetery:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

A nice view can be enjoyed from that spot over Esplanade de Milliane and the adjoining parking lot:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

And over the old center and the south suburbs of Pamiers (where a large water tower can be seen), all the way to the Pyrenees mountains:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

I shoot a panoramic view over the snow-covered town, where we can see Tour St Jean on the far right, and the skyline of the historic center that gave it its nickname (City of the Three Bell Towers):


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Then take the stairs down to the esplanade again, and return to Boulevard d’Alsace Lorraine:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

On which this charming building can be seen, with its entrance decorated by a vine and a bush of hydrangeas:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Further ahead, the canal briefly goes underground at the level of a school building, then resurfaces for a few meters before passing under a building, which housed a mill in the past:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

On this section, the water flow also used to power a tannery, a sawmill and a slaughterhouse, the remains of which can be seen on the right:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more, cat


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

I arrive to a crossroads, and take Avenue du Jeu du Mail to go west towards home, soon passing next to the Calvaire mound:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

In that spot, the west canal that delimits the historic center of Pamiers:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Meets the east canal (which we saw earlier) right after the former industrial area of Lestang, with the old mill visible in the back:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Forming a single canal that continues flowing northwards beyond the street:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

This area of the town has a quiet suburban feel to it:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Rows of individual houses are found here:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

With their roofs covered in snow:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Some of them have spacious gardens:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Surrounded by snow-covered hedges:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Pamiers, cat


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

The other side of the street is also lined with houses with snowy roofs:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Hedges:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

And courtyards:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Shortly before arriving home, I encounter this alley going uphill:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Which passes next to a snow-covered yard:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

And leads to a neighborhood with a slight feel of winter wonderland:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

While across the street, these small palm trees stand as a reminder that we’re in the south of France where the snow cover doesn’t last for long:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice photo updates


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

We would like to see more...


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> We would like to see more...


Thank you for your interest! There are just a handful more more left, taken in my garden, I'll post them tomorrow  (I was away for a couple of days and just came back home)


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

Very nice street scenes of Pamiers drenched in snow! I have many favorites, but I particularly liked the pictures showing the canals and the houses with their own bridges. I hope to see more updates soon


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WasabiHoney said:


> Thank you for your interest! There are just a handful more more left, taken in my garden, I'll post them tomorrow  (I was away for a couple of days and just came back home)


I will wait to see them...


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Arriving home, I go out into the garden to snap a shot of it before the snow melts away:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

I also take a shot of the neighbors’ garden:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

And of the stone wall separating it from ours:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Before going back to the courtyard as the afternoon sunlight has shifted away from it:


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

There is still enough snow to be seen there, but who knows for how long, so enjoy it while it lasts! (luckily for longer in the pictures than in real) And thank you for following!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates


Thank you again for faithfully following and for all the likes, these were the last pictures, but I might add others next year if we get a decent snowfall  By the way, I just resumed my World from Above photo thread, we're still flying over the Greek islands so it could be of some interest to you.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Having not kept up, this move is a (nice) surprise. Is it long-term? 

Pamiers looks lovely and so are the pics as well.


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

alexandru.mircea said:


> Having not kept up, this move is a (nice) surprise. Is it long-term?
> Pamiers looks lovely and so are the pics as well.


Thank you for the compliments and the likes  There might be another thread coming later to show what else remains to be seen in Pamiers under more "regular" conditions (without snow). And yes the move to France is long-term, but I don't know until when I will be staying in Pamiers; everything happened in a weird way and under peculiar conditions, so time will tell what's next!


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

WasabiHoney said:


> There might be another thread coming later to show what else remains to be seen in Pamiers under more "regular" conditions (without snow).


These other pictures would be very welcomed! Hope to see them soon


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

Brazilian001 said:


> These other pictures would be very welcomed! Hope to see them soon


They are so many however, and I still need to edit them and mark their location on the map. If I open another thread soon it will likely be dedicated to a place I don't have that many pictures from. What about the beach resort of Gruissan? I think it would be the right thread for summer, which is just starting in this hemisphere!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WasabiHoney said:


> They are so many however, and I still need to edit them and mark their location on the map. If I open another thread soon it will likely be dedicated to a place I don't have that many pictures from. What about the beach resort of Gruissan? I think it would be the right thread for summer, which is just starting in this hemisphere!


I will wait to see them as well


----------



## WasabiHoney (Jan 31, 2011)

I was also thinking of opening a thread on August 4th to commemorate the tragedy at the port of Beirut, with my own photos from the area most affected by the blast, which is very interesting but still largely off the beaten path (most tourists instead stick to the restored central district, or the area around Hamra street where most hotels are located), what do you think? But I won't have enough time to get both threads ready by August, as I still haven't edited any photos so far.


----------

